# Ragnarok



## south syde dobe (Jan 5, 2009)

I was just wondering if any of you here play on Ragnarok and if you do what server do you play on?


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 5, 2009)

RO is for noobs. RuneScape is the true path.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 5, 2009)

Oryxe said:


> RO is for Pros. RuneScape is the true path to fags ville.


Fix'd


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 5, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> I was just wondering if any of you here play on Ragnarok and if you do what server do you play on?


sadly I play on a private server, but currently waiting out till the third classes come out


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 5, 2009)

fagsville is where it's at.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 5, 2009)

Oryxe said:


> RO is for noobs. RuneScape is the true path.


 
I never played RuneScape and I haven't heard much about it, I just play Ragnarok cuase my cousin and I do ridiculous things to other people there


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 5, 2009)

Oryxe said:


> fagsville is where it's at.


sadly its right next to Failville


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 5, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> sadly its right next to Failville


 
Lol XD


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 5, 2009)

Oryxe said:


> RO is for noobs. RuneScape is the true path.


 
I'm sorry but I just couldn't stand Runescape. The gameplay was choppy and it failed to entertain me for more then 5 minutes sadly.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 5, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> I'm sorry but I just couldn't stand Runescape. The gameplay was choppy and it failed to entertain me for more then 5 minutes sadly.



>.<


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 5, 2009)

Runescape: "For those that have Gay computers that Fail to even play Decent MMOS, heres a crappy one for you that is beginning to be banned off school and Library computers"


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 5, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> I'm sorry but I just couldn't stand Runescape. The gameplay was choppy and it failed to entertain me for more then 5 minutes sadly.


 
Damn is it that bad?


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 5, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Runescape: "For those that have Gay computers that Fail to even play Decent MMOS, heres a crappy one for you that is beginning to be banned off school and Library computers"



That's the stereotype most runescape players are trying to escape, just like furries hate being labelled as bestiality-obsessed 'furfags'..

Most runescape players are cool, intelligent, and good looking. Like me


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 5, 2009)

Oryxe said:


> That's the stereotype most runescape players are trying to escape, just like furries hate being labelled as bestiality-obsessed 'furfags'..
> 
> Most runescape players are cool, intelligent, and good looking. Like me


but doesnt change the fact its still a craptastic game =3


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 5, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Damn is it that bad?


yes, only the die hard can stomach it


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qjz0Mxz5WX4&feature=related

gameplay video


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 5, 2009)

Oryxe said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qjz0Mxz5WX4&feature=related
> 
> gameplay video


 
I'm sorry to say but I'll just stick with Ragnarok now X3


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 5, 2009)

Oryxe said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qjz0Mxz5WX4&feature=related
> 
> gameplay video


Thank you for proving what I been saying true

"Runescape: For those that have Gay computers that Fail to even play Decent MMOS, heres a crappy one for you that is beginning to be banned off school and Library computers"

and BTW, the HD update...sadly your still behind on gameplay and on graphics =3


----------



## Sernion (Jan 5, 2009)

Used to play RO. But the ridiculous number of bots drove me away. Its just depressing if you see more bots than actual players in a hunting field. But the game itself is one of the best MMORPG I've played.

Currently playing Runescape as Sernions. But god, its so difficult to find mature players in this game. Seriously, 95% of the Runescape players are probably like this.


----------



## Neybulot (Jan 5, 2009)

RuneScape is for a max of 15 year olds who don't know good gaming.
Ragnarok Online is for a max of 17 year olds who don't know good gaming.

Either way, they both fail. Very much so. I bet you're asking why I'd know this, right?

I used to play both of them.

(Yay 300th post!)


----------



## Sernion (Jan 5, 2009)

Neybulot said:


> I bet you're asking why I'd know this, right?
> 
> I used to play both of them.


Sorry, you lost me.


----------



## Werevixen (Jan 5, 2009)

Play Anarchy Online instead of RuneScape if you're going to play a MMORPG. It's badass, though ancient, and actually offers some content unlike World of Warcrap. The graphics are old, since it's a game released in 2001, but with a whole engine upgrade coming up soon, and a free trial available it can't hurt to try.







(By the way, if you think the interface is clogged, every window you see is freely interchangable.)


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 5, 2009)

Sernion said:


> Used to play RO. But the ridiculous number of bots drove me away. Its just depressing if you see more bots than actual players in a hunting field. But the game itself is one of the best MMORPG I've played.
> 
> Currently playing Runescape as Sernions. But god, its so difficult to find mature players in this game. Seriously, 95% of the Runescape players are probably like this.



Agree with that. Still, RS kicks ass.


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 5, 2009)

Wait, there are people who take Runescape seriously?

That's pretty sad. D:


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 5, 2009)

ragnarok is awesome^^ it was my first online game, i really enjoyed playing it
but it lost its appeal to me after some time


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 5, 2009)

Sernion said:


> Used to play RO. But the ridiculous number of bots drove me away. Its just depressing if you see more bots than actual players in a hunting field. But the game itself is one of the best MMORPG I've played.
> 
> Currently playing Runescape as Sernions. But god, its so difficult to find mature players in this game. Seriously, 95% of the Runescape players are probably like this.


 
Holy shit man, that is fucking scary if most of the people act like that...that is very sad.

Also CaptainCool that happened to me for awhile I just started playing again for the hell of it and that I have a younger cousin to mess around with there XD


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 5, 2009)

RO is fun if you have a good group of friends or Guild, currently playing on the private server called RebirthRO, but in hibernation till the third Classes come out fully in kRO


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 5, 2009)

Oryxe said:


> Agree with that. Still, RS kicks ass.


hahaha, no


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 5, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> RO is fun if you have a good group of friends or Guild, currently playing on the private server called RebirthRO, but in hibernation till the third Classes come out fully in kRO


 
lol I'm on RebirthRO and I can't wait for the third classes


----------



## Blue Cup (Jan 5, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> lol I'm on RebirthRO and I can't wait for the third classes



That's what I used to play on too. I've been meaning to go back to it, but I just never got up the patience to download the client again(RebirthRO keeps sending me emails telling me to come back)

I just might...


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 5, 2009)

Blue Cup said:


> That's what I used to play on too. I've been meaning to go back to it, but I just never got up the patience to download the client again(RebirthRO keeps sending me emails telling me to come back)
> 
> I just might...


 
lol well if you do send me a message here and maybe we meet up there


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 5, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> lol I'm on RebirthRO and I can't wait for the third classes


main problem is I have a maxed out char 255 in everything Female whitesmith along with a maxed out Female Champ. I'm a Donator so I have the Angra which does the 3k damage along with some donations, heard they are working on the third classes on kRO so it wont be long now. Gonna make a Mechanic


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 5, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> main problem is I have a maxed out char 255 in everything Female whitesmith along with a maxed out Female Champ. I'm a Donator so I have the Angra which does the 3k damage along with some donations, heard they are working on the third classes on kRO so it wont be long now. Gonna make a Mechanic


 
I don't have any lvl 255 char, in fact my highest lvl char is my gunslinger at 135. I need donates but I'm not willing to part with real money but my cousin on the other hand has bought way too many donates, he actually got some as christmas presents 0.o;


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Jan 5, 2009)

I used to but I lost interest in RO after whoring on private servers.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 5, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> I don't have any lvl 255 char, in fact my highest lvl char is my gunslinger at 135. I need donates but I'm not willing to part with real money but my cousin on the other hand has bought way too many donates, he actually got some as christmas presents 0.o;


only donation one should get is the Angra, it allows fast leveling, everything else can be done without donation clothing. Oddly enough maxxed out...I can still break weapons when upgrading them.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 5, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> only donation one should get is the Angra, it allows fast leveling, everything else can be done without donation clothing. Oddly enough maxxed out...I can still break weapons when upgrading them.


 
lol I need to buy angra but I'm broke and I don't feel like spending money on a computer game


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 5, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Damn is it that bad?


 
Go to their main site, start an account and see how long you last. I only lasted 3 minutes tops. I wouldn't wish this game upon anyone, so play it at your own discretion.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 6, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Go to their main site, start an account and see how long you last. I only lasted 3 minutes tops. I wouldn't wish this game upon anyone, so play it at your own discretion.


 
After seeing the vid someone posted here I don't think I'm eager enough to actually play the game lol


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 6, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Go to their main site, start an account and see how long you last. I only lasted 3 minutes tops. I wouldn't wish this game upon anyone, so play it at your own discretion.



It's a great game once you spend 100+ hours leveling up and acquiring gear.

True, it sucks at the lower levels.... I can't help that.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 6, 2009)

Oryxe said:


> It's a great game once you spend 100+ hours leveling up and acquiring gear.
> 
> True, it sucks at the lower levels.... I can't help that.


 
lol but I don't have time to download another game and then lvl, I got 2 jobs and go to college so I don't think that would work besides I now got my cousin and a few friends hooked on the game and when I do have time to do nothing I go and hang around them on there XD


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 6, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> lol but I don't have time to download another game and then lvl, I got 2 jobs and go to college so I don't think that would work besides I now got my cousin and a few friends hooked on the game and when I do have time to do nothing I go and hang around them on there XD




True, runescape is for hardcore geeks. I'm not denying that. Oh, it's browser-based though. No downloads.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 6, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> lol I need to buy angra but I'm broke and I don't feel like spending money on a computer game


=3 actually I got the angra to help low levels level up faster cause I'm that nice


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 6, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> =3 actually I got the angra to help low levels level up faster cause I'm that nice


 
cool I help plenty of newbies and I don't hesitate to give them money and advise


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 6, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> cool I help plenty of newbies and I don't hesitate to give them money and advise


once took a guy from level 3 to level 99 in a day just by partying with him


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 6, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> once took a guy from level 3 to level 99 in a day just by partying with him


 
My cousin helped me get a fresh character from nothing to being reborn and then lvled him up to 122, my cousin is just that cool XD


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 7, 2009)

Not only were there way more bots than humans in Ragnarok Online, but the mods didn't care in the least. You had to be TRYING to do so to get banned in Ragnarok Online, and if anything you got banned by IP...ever hear of AOL, idiots? 

It's also annoying considering it's always the botters who get ahead.


----------

